# What are people using on their dark cars?



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

I've just bought a carbon black BMW, and although all waxes can be used on any colour, what will bring the best out of my colour car? Its my first black car, so your recommendations are appreciated

Dean j


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

On my black one I've tended to stick to Zymol Carbon, Natty's Red and Zaino Z5 (not all at the same time, obviously lol!). The waxes latterly going over Poorboy's Black Hole. (The Z5 is a sealant anyway, as you'll know but for those who don't I thought I'd better add that bit as otherwise it reads like they're all waxes.)

I'll not start going into all the "it's all in the prep" & "most waxes will look great" stuff - I'll leave that to everyone else, I'm just telling you what I've enjoyed, which is what you asked


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Try Dodo PH Pro. I've put it on a Dark metallic grey 3 series and a black Corsa, stunning wet finish 

Gary


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

I use Lusso Oro as a LSP on my Carbon black E60. :thumb:

Oh and Dean wheres the pics of your 535 

Edit:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=176036&highlight=carbon+black


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Gary-360 said:


> Try Dodo PH Pro. I've put it on a Dark metallic grey 3 series and a black Corsa, stunning wet finish
> 
> Gary


Using this on my Dark Blue Focus.


----------



## MrWhite (May 2, 2010)

+1 PH pro great stuff and so easy to use


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

The blackfire range, amazing results.


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

I use Dodo purple haze on my black Merc or Colly 476 in the winter


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Lusso Oro or Pete's 53 for me.


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Whats this Lusso Oro stuff? Who makes it? Might have to invest in some!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nattys red and 3m show car paste wax are both great :thumb:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

dean j said:


> Whats this Lusso Oro stuff? Who makes it? Might have to invest in some!


Looky here http://www.autoperfection.com/shop/Lusso-Wax-Finishing-Kit-Creme-and-Oro.html#googlebase


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Blimey. Its not cheap! I might have to give it a go though. When i get the repair done in the back bumper, i;ll get some and get pics up of it.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Thats a wax and a paint cleanser in that link, the wax is around £35 on its own so only a few £'s more than a Dodo.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dean j said:


> Blimey. Its not cheap! I might have to give it a go though. When i get the repair done in the back bumper, i;ll get some and get pics up of it.


drop Chriscpt on here a PM - samples guru and stocks lusso oro samples


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

I nearly bought Lusso Oro for my Scirocco R but bought a sample from Chris of Ion CoatNavi Wax Dark. It looks amazing and glad I chose it. See the pics in the Showroom section.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

On black a favourite combo of mine is LPL --> Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub. This always impresses me on a well prepped surface but atm I'm using Glasur which is lovely to applying a great beading too. LPL is a must on black imo.


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

Lpl = ?????????????????


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

lime prime lite^

and i like optiseal


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

MDRX8 said:


> Lpl = ?????????????????


Cheers Ben, yep Lime Prime Lite, a nice glaze/pre-wax cleanser that imo adds extra depth to the paintwork and leaves a great base for many waxes :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Autoglym HD Wax gives a nice glossy finish and can be bought for around £25 (RRP £40 normally). Here's how it looked applied to my black Golf in 2 coats:-










Detailing World review here


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am very pleased with Zaino AIO topped with 6 coats of Z5.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

My Sapphire Black Volvo S60 has seen a lot of products - from waxes to sealants... Zaino was fun, very durable... But most of all I've settled on Zymol Glasur because I like the smell, enjoy the application and love the water behaviour. Collinite 476S is the other regular wax on my car.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Viper, have you found pretty much any sealant and wax ok over black hole?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

ryand said:


> Viper, have you found pretty much any sealant and wax ok over black hole?


I am pretty sure BH is acrylic based so any wax or sealant should be fine:thumb:


----------



## GEO147 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi lads. Im new to all this and was looking for some info:

I also have a Carbon Black E46 M3 and had it paint corrected last week to get rid of the swirls. I think it was sealed with Gloss it (is that any good?).

I have been reading a lot on here and now have the proper stuff and technique to wash the car. I have purchased Lime Prime Lite, Born to be Mild, and Purple Haze. My question is on my nex wash and wax which of those products should I use given that it has already been sealed?

I dont have a DA and will be doing whatever I do by hand!

Thanks.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

GEO if you car has been Sealed with Gloss it it will be protected for months:thumb:Just wash your car with BTBM,dry and use a QD to keep the Gloss it topped up:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I like colly 476s on dark cars:thumb:


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Black hole with fk1000p to seal, water glides off. Wash with duragloss 901 which seems to add more shine everytime I use it.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I found after lime prime that fk1000p looked epic on carbon black, see what you think:



















I thought it really accentutaed the sharp lines.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

For all out beauty on any black paint I have worked on, it has to be Lusso Oro wax. It looks stunning on black and to say it is a joy to use is an understatement. I have bought so many LSPs to find the perfect look on my black Saab and have settled on Lusso as my beauty wax of choice, with Pinnacle Signature Series II right behind it.

Both cars wearing two coats of Lusso:










2 coats of lusso on my car:


----------



## GEO147 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ross said:


> GEO if you car has been Sealed with Gloss it it will be protected for months:thumb:Just wash your car with BTBM,dry and use a QD to keep the Gloss it topped up:thumb:


Thanks for the reply Ross. But what is a QD?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Quick detailer.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

christian900se said:


> For all out beauty on any black paint I have worked on, it has to be Lusso Oro wax. It looks stunning on black and to say it is a joy to use is an understatement. I have bought so many LSPs to find the perfect look on my black Saab and have settled on Lusso as my beauty wax of choice, with Pinnacle Signature Series II right behind it.
> 
> Both cars wearing two coats of Lusso:
> 
> ...


Got to be one of the best SAAB Rag tops I have seen - Stunning:thumb:


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Assuming proper prep work is done I like Collinite 845, Wolfgang Fuzion, FK 1000p


----------



## Navra (Jul 30, 2009)

Wolfgang fuzion and Swissvax concourso is both great on black cars.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

long time lurker here

and given solid black cars are right up my alley, here's my new solid black GTR wearing Clearkote RMG/VMG + 2x Lusso Oro.....after correcting with 203S

the Clearkote twins alone add quite a bit of depth to the finish

i have quite alot of LSPs now, and Lusso is my fav atm for solid black. The montan wax in it has a visible deepening effect. I prefer a deep look to a highly reflective sealant like finish on black. Ive also bought the crystal noir mini tub so interested to see if that deepens the black any further

ill have to get some sun pics of lusso. I went 3 Aussie winter weeks without washing the car and i found some water spots on the edges of the bonnet where there is no insulation underneath (engine heat has dried rain water droplets) so i would say for you guys in the UK its definitely a summer wax, or just layer a good sealant under it first























































here's my old solid black 350Z wearing SV Cleaner Light + Concorso (what you guys call Best of Show) - more about clarity and reflection than deepening




























and this pic here wearing P21S straight after correction - thats a full sun shot yet the paint doesnt have much clarity or reflection compared to Concoros


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Your GTR is lovely, but that 350 is just stunning! So simple yet so effective!


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

R32rob said:


> Your GTR is lovely, but that 350 is just stunning! So simple yet so effective!


thanks mate

i really miss my 350, was an awesome car and alot of fun to build up

i bought an M3 convertible after the 350 which i also mod'd and still have, but it never really grew on me, im selling it now that ive gotten back into the Nissan camp

here it's wearing CG EzCreme + 2x Vic Red

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v21/scascone/M3_b/IMG_4555.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v21/scascone/M3_b/IMG_4556.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v21/scascone/M3_b/IMG_4567.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v21/scascone/M3_b/IMG_4581.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v21/scascone/M3_b/IMG_4578.jpg

parts for the GTR are already rolling in


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

domino said:


> thanks mate
> 
> i really miss my 350, was an awesome car and alot of fun to build up
> 
> ...


domino thats a very nice bm:thumb: showed my wife the pics and her jaw dropped(she's loves bmw's and owns a very slow bmw 318 compac ti) , she loves your pics and wants that car :lol:


----------



## GEO147 (Jul 7, 2010)

That GTR is savage looking. Have E46 M3 now after having FD3S RX7 before. Hope to own that GTR down the road when I can afford a good second hand example.

On topic, I too prefer the depth of colour to maximum shine.

Great post and taste in cars Domino.

This is the finish I would like to achieve, what wax/sealant will achieve this for Carbon Black M3?


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

^ thats been taken with a DSLR with some heavy image correction

on carbon black, if you want the blue to really shine through, id be using a hybrid wax, something like WG Fuzion

im a big pre-wax cleaner/glaze user, and always tend to stick with the same brand cleaner as the wax im using. So id recommend WG Polish Enhancer + WG Fuzion (layered)

there should be enough sealant properties in Fuzion to be able to skip the DGS

otherwise another option would be Vic Chaos with their pre-wax cleaner - Vic make some of the best waxes out there imo


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Than for all the replies people. :thumb:

I didnt realise carbon black is pretty much blue. Why call it carbon BLACK!?!?

I wanna set about my car with the old DA, but am worried i'll do damage to the paint with my "novice-ness". 

Anyone fancy showing me the techniques on my car for bacon sandwiches and plenty of lemonade??? It makes me sick seeing what can be achieved and not being able to achieve it!


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

dean j said:


> Than for all the replies people. :thumb:
> 
> I didnt realise carbon black is pretty much blue. Why call it carbon BLACK!?!?
> 
> I wanna set about my car with the old DA, but am worried i'll do damage to the paint with my "novice-ness".


Dean, my advice to you would be to buy an old scrap panel and get the ol' DA out and have a practice before you touch your own car to see what results yield.

Read some of the how to's on the forum go on youtube and watch some vids then try it n your own car :thumb:

Quick touch up couple of days ago on my car, with a new coat of Lusso Oro applied


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Cracking photo mate!

Thats where i want to get my car to in the future. I've had a go on a scrap skyline panel down my tuners and got ok results so i might just go for it when it gets back from paint. She goes tomorrow for the rear quarter and bumper. I'll have a go at the boot when she gets back and see what i achieve.

How is your car mate? I'm thinking of getting mine mapped. Have you had any problems with yours since you had yours mapped?

Also, i see some replica 192's on a site for 490. Might have to get them and just tell people they're the real mc'coy


----------



## GEO147 (Jul 7, 2010)

Washed twice with 2 bucket method Dodo shampoo, then waxed with Dodo Purple Haze. Also did interior all rubber seals and chrome too. Took ages but so glad I did it now! Very happy with the results.

Few iphone pics.


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorted by price range: 

Warm/wetlook direction:
1. Colli 915 - warm, dark, last for ages
2. Swissvax Onyx - warm, wetlook, best value Swissvax range
3. Combo Jetseal 109 + CG5050 - warm, wetlook
4. Combo Blackfire WDAFPP + Midnight Sun - warm, darken
5. Rubbish Boy Original Edition - wetlook result similar to high end boutique wax
6. Pinnacle Souveran - warm, wetlook, downfall on durability
7. Swissvax Concorso - warm, wetlook yet still bling, best result of all

Glossy/Metallic Enhancement
1. Autoglym HD - glossy 
2. Jetseal 109 - glossy
3. Dodo Juice - Rubbish Boy edition - glossy, pop up flakes
3. Combo Wolfgang DGPS + Fuzion - high clarity, pop up flakes like crazy

So far these are what i've got from those LSPs, though they can yield different result to different people. So many choices, depending on your budget either one is a good LSP. Though i would recommend: Collinite 915 & Rubbish Boy Original Edition. Both are the best LSP for their value that i've ever tried!


----------

